# Agregar Entrada Auxiliar - Estereo Philips DC 349



## orlandotache (Dic 28, 2009)

Hola muchachos del foro. Saludos para todos y felicidades.
Los molesto para que me orienten como colocarle una entrada auxiliar a mi estereo Philips DC 349 que viene de serie con mi Megane modelo 2000.
Resulta que ya me arte del famoso cassette y quiero ponerle una entrada auxiliar asi no reniego mas debido a la baja calidad del mismo y el deterioro que le causa al cabezal de mi casetera.
Mi idea es soldar dos cables en las salidas fm out R y fm out L, siguiendo la idea publicada en otro sitio web. Luego con esos dos cables colocar una entrada de miniplug en el frente del estereo para poder conectar ahi mi MP3.
Hace unos días desarme completamente mi estereo y conseguí las siguientes fotos:

Vista del Dorso de la placa madre del estero.






Vista del Frente del Sintonizador de AM/FM





Vista del Dorso de las Soldaduras del Sintonizador de AM/FM





Mi problema es que nose cuál de los 19 pines corresponde a las salidas FM OUT R, FM OUT L. Si alguien tiene algun diagrama o sepa en cuales de los pines tengo que soldar los cables estaré inmensamente agradecido y me comprometo a hacer un post paso a paso para colocar una entrada auxiliar en este estereo. Muchas Gracias!!!.

P.D.: En esta dir: http://www.eserviceinfo.com/downloadsm/22403/Philips_DC349.html, esta el manual de mi equipo.


----------



## orlandotache (Dic 29, 2009)

La idea es seguir lo que dice el siguiente link: 

http://www.clubdelfiat.com.ar/forov...s-libres-entrada-auxiliar-para-33557.html?amp


----------



## orlandotache (Ene 23, 2010)

Amigos del foro, encontré los famosos pines de fm out r - fm out l. Contando de derecha a izquierda, los dichosos pines son el número 4 y 5, allí se soldarían los cables de canal derecho y canal izquierdo de la entrada auxiliar. El ground va al chasis. La entrada auxiliar queda impecable colocando un jack con corte. Éxitos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 23, 2010)

para para para...

cuanto sabes de electronica como para mandarte a hacer algo asi?

meterte dentro de un autostereo!!!

y encima, si no entendi mal queres agregar una entrada de señal analógica en los pines de FM?!?!?!

alguien aqui esta por hacer macana...

saludos.


----------



## orlandotache (Ene 25, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> para para para...
> 
> cuanto sabes de electronica como para mandarte a hacer algo asi?
> 
> ...



Hola amigo. Si aunque suene increible, FUNCIONA!, es más estoy preparando un post que explica paso a paso como hacerlo y poder agregar una entrada auxiliar a un autoestereo. Cuando termine el post lo publico. Gracias por tu opinión.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 25, 2010)

ha, pero vos conectas el audio a la salida de la FM, o sea, a la entrada del preamplificador...lo cual esta correcto..

por eso funciona..

yo crei que lo mandabas a la entrada de FM y se mezclaria todo con la radio frecuencia..

saludos.


----------



## orlandotache (Ene 25, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> ha, pero vos conectas el audio a la salida de la FM, o sea, a la entrada del preamplificador...lo cual esta correcto..
> 
> por eso funciona..
> 
> ...



Claro la idea era esa usar el canal de salida de fm con un jack con corte, de manera de que cuando enchufas el miniplug automaticamente se desconecta la radio.


----------



## orlandotache (Ene 27, 2010)

Aquí está la solución para los que les interese: 

http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks...:-Agregar-una-entrada-auxiliar-a-estereo.html


----------



## alex v (Feb 10, 2010)

Impecable, ya mismo estoy tratando de hacerlo en mi estereo, muchas gracias muy buen post.


----------



## Alfgu (Feb 10, 2010)

Yo hice lo mismo en un Kenwood KDC 3024A, pero fui directamente al TDA, puse los condensadores en las entradas y el cable de unos auriculares con Jack macho de 3,5 mm, y con la radio sin volumen, oía perfectamente el Mp3 ó Ipod, no me acuerdo que TDA era pero sonaba muy bien, digo sonaba, porque se lo termine regalando a un compañero de la oficina y está mas contento que unas castañuelas con la entrada auxiliar, aunque pueda poner CD's normales, venía sin Mp3 de serie.


----------



## alex v (Feb 10, 2010)

una pregunta, alguien sabe como realizar una salida auxiliar ? ya que me gustaria agregare una potencia con un sub woofer pero el estereo no tiene salida de linea...
muy buena tambien tu idea alfgu. te comento que estoy desarmando mi autoestereo en este momento jajajaja


----------

